# Mua Thiết Bị Vệ Sinh Online Trong Mùa Dịch Cần Lưu Ý Điều Gì?



## luxtatbvs (24 Tháng năm 2021)

Lưu ý một vài điều khi chọn mua thiết bị vệ sinh online trong mùa dịch​
Trong tình hình đại dịch đang quay trở lại, chúng ta đều lo ngại về việc đi lại để sắm sửa các vật dụng thiết yếu như nhu yếu phẩm thức ăn, đồ sài trong gia đình, vật dụng cá nhân v.vv.... Với thời đại phát triển của công nghệ, chúng ta đều có thể lựa chọn mua sắm bằng online để đảm bảo an toàn cho sức khoẻ của bản thân cũng như gia đình. Vậy khi lựa chọn mua thiết bị vệ sinh online, chúng ta cần lưu ý những điều gì? hay cùng LUXTA tham khảo qua bài viết này nhé!

*1/ Lựa chọn sản phẩm đúng với tiêu chuẩn kỹ thuật và địa hình*

Chúng ta nên mua sản phẩm trước, để đường ống chờ theo sản phẩm đã mua khớp với nhau khi lắp đặt, điều đó sẽ giúp bạn giảm được các vấn đề phát sinh khi lắp đặt, chẳng hạn như việc ống không khớp với thiết bị mua về. Tuy nhiên, việc lựa chọn thiết bị cũng cần đúng với tiêu chuẩn kỹ thuật và địa hình nhà bạn.








Mua thiết bị vệ sinh online​

Trên thực tế, dù được thợ điện nước tư vấn, nhiều gia đình vẫn gặp phải sự cố như mua sen cây nhưng lắp đặt quá thấp, mua bồn tắm nhưng không khiêng qua cửa được… khiến việc lắp đặt, sử dụng khó khăn. Có nhiều yếu tố mà phải có đơn vị bán hàng chuyên nghiệp phải đến trực tiếp công trình mới tư vấn cụ thể được.

Chính vì vậy, bạn nên tìm những trang phân phối thiết bị vệ sinh online nhưng có dịch vụ tư vấn, khảo sát công trình, hỗ trợ lắp đặt. Với những đơn vị như vậy, họ sẽ giúp bạn yên tâm khi “mua là đúng thiết bị, không lo sai sót, sự cố”.

*2/ Đừng chỉ quan tâm vào giá cả*

Khi mua sắm thiết bị vệ sinh online, nhiều người có xu hướng “lướt” tìm thiết bị và chỉ nhìn vào giá. Mặc dù ai cũng biết giá là yếu tố quan trọng khi quyết định mua sắm nhưng nó không phải là tất cả. Hãy quan tâm đến một yếu tố quan trọng đó là dịch vụ bán hàng.

Hãy đặt những câu hỏi trong đầu và tìm câu trả lời ở phía trang web bạn muốn mua sắm trên đó:

- Bạn muốn được tư vấn thêm thông tin của sản phẩm có được không?

- Bạn muốn xem sản phẩm trực tiếp thì làm thế nào?

- Bạn muốn biết sản phẩm có hợp với không gian, với địa hình của ngôi nhà không?

- Mức chi phí đầu tư là X đồng thì nên mua sản phẩm của hãng nào?

- Sản phẩm này khi lắp đặt có cần lưu ý những điểm nào không ?

Bạn cần phải được sự hỗ trợ từ phía đơn vị bán hàng để mua được thiết bị phù hợp nhất. Vậy những đơn vị có dịch vụ bán hàng như Showroom LUXTA sẽ là địa chỉ mua thiết bị tin cậy cho bạn. Dịch vụ bán hàng của LUXTA trong nhiều năm qua luôn khiến khách hàng hài lòng.








Showroom thiết bị vệ sinh LUXTA​
Khi bạn đặt vấn đề muốn mua thiết bị vệ sinh online, nhân viên tư vấn của Showroom LUXTA sẽ phân tích, khảo sát công trình, tư vấn chi tiết cho bạn. Khi bạn muốn xem sản phẩm trực tiếp, LUXTA cũng sẽ hướng dẫn bạn đến showroom LUXTA để xem sản phẩm, phân tích cả ưu nhược điểm của sản phẩm giúp bạn có cái nhìn rõ nét nhất.

*3/ Quan tâm đến dịch vụ sau bán hàng*

Khi mua thiết bị vệ sinh online, bạn gặp khó khăn về thông tin bảo hành mù mờ cũng như không biết nếu bảo hành thì cần làm thế nào? Khó khăn đó sẽ được những website chuyên nghiệp như LUXTA giải quyết cho bạn.

Thiết bị vệ sinh LUXTA có dịch vụ hỗ trợ tư vấn tận nhà giúp bạn yên tâm, có lịch kiểm tra định kỳ sản phẩm (kể cả sản phẩm có hạn bảo hành lâu năm), giúp sớm phát hiện sự cố để xử lý. Ngoài ra khi các bạn mua thiết bị vệ sinh LUXTA, mỗi sản phẩm đều có phiếu bảo hành và thông tin thời gian bảo hành. 






Chế độ bảo hành thiết bị vệ sinh LUXTA 


*3/ Chọn đúng đơn vị bán hàng online uy tín*

Việc mở một website bán hàng online không hề khó nên những web bán thiết bị vệ sinh online có thể nói là “nhan nhản”. Bởi vậy, bạn phải chọn đúng đơn vị bán hàng online uy tín. Uy tín ở chỗ, đơn vị cung cấp đầy đủ thông tin sản phẩm, lựa chọn thiết bị chính hãng, chất lượng tốt để phân phối, quan tâm, đầu tư cho dịch vụ bán hàng, sau bán hàng chứ không “ngó lơ”, để khách hàng “bơ vơ”, thiếu thông tin xác thực. Đơn vị đáp ứng được những điều đó, bạn hoàn toàn có thể yên tâm khi mua sắm.

Mua sắm thiết bị vệ sinh online thời dịch là cách làm hữu hiệu vừa giúp bạn mua được thiết bị, vừa góp phần phòng chống dịch bệnh lây lan. Hãy quan tâm đến những lưu ý trên để lựa chọn được sản phẩm ưng ý nhất.

Để biết thêm về thông tin cũng như về việc mua thiết bị vệ sinh online LUXTA trong mùa dịch các bạn hãy gọi ngay đến chuyên viên tư vấn của LUXTA để tìm hiểu thật kỹ về thiết bị vệ sinh LUXTA.

====================================

Chi tiết xin liên hệ:

✳ SEN VÒI LUXTA

✳ Địa chỉ: Showroom Luxta 569-571 Luỹ Bán Bích, P.Hoà Thạnh, Q.Tân Phú, TP.HCM

✳ Địa chỉ: 188/10 Lê Văn Quới, P. Bình Hưng Hòa, Q. Bình Tân

✳ Điện thoại / Zalo:

- Sale 01: 0703573639 - Mr.Khoa

- Sale 02: 0776639188 - Mr.Bảo

✳ Fanpage Facebook: senvoichinhhang


----------



## automaticvn (9 Tháng chín 2021)

Cứ hàng chính hãng nếu ko có thời gian kiểm chứng tận nơi. Đó là cách tốt nhất tuy có hơi đắt


----------

